# 72 gallon bowfront



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

check out my latest pics of my dovii, jack, devil tank












[attachment=1787
39[ATTACH]178741[/ATTACH]:IMG_3582.JPG]


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lovin that setup, them swords just top it off, very natural, i like it alot









Are those Melon Swords?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice lookin tank!

where do you find plants that big?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx murphy they are Spathiphyllum tasson. or brazillian swords.

plowboy my lfs blows me away sometimes and they have 2 120 gallon tanks devoted to fresh plants. Tjis week they had aweosme swords, so I picked up 4 of them and 4 banana plants for my rhom tank...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

im picky when it comes to setups, thats a fuckin ill setup tho good work man. I need to get some pics of the good old mudskipper tank up soon.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

redbellyman21 said:


> plowboy my lfs blows me away sometimes and they have 2 120 gallon tanks devoted to fresh plants. Tjis week they had aweosme swords, so I picked up 4 of them and 4 banana plants for my rhom tank...


Lucky sh*t. Im lucky if mine even carry true aquarium plants


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

well they are sometimes awesome sometimes not but they are a great lfs


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

redbellyman21 said:


> thanx murphy they are Spathiphyllum tasson. or brazillian swords.
> 
> plowboy my lfs blows me away sometimes and they have 2 120 gallon tanks devoted to fresh plants. Tjis week they had aweosme swords, so I picked up 4 of them and 4 banana plants for my rhom tank...


Hey sorry but your plants are not Brazillian swords. Your local pet store did not do their homework. "Brazillian swords" refer to any sword plant in the Echinodorus family, from Brazil. For example, Echinodorus martii - Ruffled Sword, Major is an underwater sword plant and it is from Brazil. As you can see, Spathiphyllum tasson is not in the Echinodorus family therefore they are two different species of plants. Spathiphyllum is the family and tasson is the name (or Genera) of the plant, the ones you bought. My point is, your plants are not meant to be grown underwater. I've had some before and it did not do well. Those plants are meant for pots, boggy areas, or grown beside a pond. I'd just thought you'd like to know, who knows it might work out after all. Your choice. Good luck!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^^ hes right, but on the other hand if the leaves grow to the surface of the water and are no longer submerged they may not rot.

try Echinodorus schlueteri i have one in my tank and its an amazing plant and an avid grower if i could get mine to form a baby plant i would send it to you but mine doesnt want to make baby plants only new leaves that i have to cut away to keep light reaching the floor of the tank.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice setup!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

thanx for compliments and info I will pay close attn to them and their growth.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

looks good. just throw a black background on it to complete the look. I love how the DW look...so natural


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Outstanding looking set-up! I agree with Dokterdet, a black (or blue) background would complete it.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, if i'm a fish i would love to be in that tank 4 sure!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

really nice setup. looks good.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks good. Too bad their not actually aquatic plants, but that happens a lot in the aquarium industry. (I worked at a pet store before and we'd have similar issues with auto-shipped plants or even sale stuff that was advertised in flyers. What'cha g'na do?) Regardless, when those start to rot out you can replace them with some real swords and get the same effect.


----------

